# Item received



## dice (Apr 13, 2010)

Item: Link

Ordered on the 6th April, shipped the next day, received today (7 days from ordering) from Hong Kong to the UK.

Chose the "Hong Kong Air Mail (no packaging)" delivery option.

Pics:






















Item works, how can I not be happy?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like lots of people are getting their stuff today


----------



## Little (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah I got mine today too =D I ordered on the 7th .... that's 6 days to the UK =o very very impressed! It usually took DX about 6 days to tell me they didn't have the item!!!


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 13, 2010)

No invoice included? That's great. Really. In my country, that'll be a problem with Customs.


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats great dice, i'm impressed with their service too. Didn't think it'd get there so quickly!
Almost as quick as DHL/UPS, you must've been lucky...


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 13, 2010)

So their free shipping takes about a week? Fantastic!
My order shipped 2 days ago, lets see if it arrives in 5...


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> So their free shipping takes about a week? Fantastic!
> My order shipped 2 days ago, lets see if it arrives in 5...


I wouldn't generalize, honestly. The announced delays are 2 to 5 weeks...
dice must have been lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and so were the other guys who received their stuff


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 13, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> The announced delays are 2 to 5 weeks...


Maybe they're just saying that while it's just faster, so people don't whine when they get it really late, as in, 2 to 5.


----------



## seahorsepip (Apr 13, 2010)

I Live in the Netherlands and ordered a replacement case for my ds yesterday and tomorrow morning I got already a mail that it is on schiphol at this moment(airport in Netherlands)
so it's take 1 day somewhat!
I used UPS(Like fast delivery of it)


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 13, 2010)

If your country requires an invoice or package listing with the shipment, make sure to leave a message when ordering to have it with the package for customs or you can't get it through customs..


----------



## Anakir (Apr 13, 2010)

I ordered on the 6th too. Hopefully mine comes in soon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Someone doesn't want to reveal their real name.


----------



## iFish (Apr 13, 2010)

Stupid Canadian custom keeping the delay!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 13, 2010)

I actually wouldn't be surprised if items get to customers fast. Because of where the site is new, people making orders, their orders are probably filling up fast, so they have to ship fast to keep on schedule. 

I can see it taking 2-5 weeks in about 8 months when the "new-ness" slows down. But at the beginning, I can see it getting shipped fast.

At least I trust Shoptemp. I've always been wary of websites because they don't look authentic, but I trust GBAtemp.

Kudos on getting your package fast by the way.


----------



## welshmatt (Apr 14, 2010)

I ordered an item on Wednesday 7th and it arrived in the UK on Monday 12th.  Awesome!


----------



## Anakir (Apr 14, 2010)

Ordered on the 6th. Recieved today on the 14th. That's amazing speed for free shipping, especially since its shipped to Canada. I'll be buying more in the future.


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 15, 2010)

gift~ haha


----------



## jak larnak (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently purchased an AK2i from shoptemp and it just came today.
I'm in France and it took 13days till I receive it (ordered on 6th, received on 19th: faster than DX).
You have to know that it doesn't came pre-flashed for 1.4 DSi firmware. 

I'm pretty happy except for one thing: since the price was so low, i added a Kingston 8Go to my order and guess what ? It's a fake one from Taïwan (reals are from Japan).

So what I have to say is you can safely order from ShopTemp, prices are very competitive and shipping pretty fast for a free one but *forget about micro SD cards on that site !*


----------



## CeePhour (Apr 20, 2010)

My package arrived today, order placed on the 11th.
Decent enough packaging (sent via register airmail).
M3i Zero arrived DOA.

Awesome.

*edit*
card not recognized by any DS, also doesn't recognize microSD card when trying to do the firmware update using the USB cable. A complete dud.

*edit^2*
My apologies, the microSD card was the problem, M3i was unable to read it, and therefore I couldn't flash it.
Although the card works 100% in a Cyclo, and 5 Ak2i's, passes tests, and works perfect no matter how it is formatted, but does not work in an M3iZero. A-data, 4GB, C6.
(Editing original post and subsequent posts in case people read this in the future and get disheartened)


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm, the feedback hasn't been so good so far.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 20, 2010)

So.. I ordered an AK2i with 2GB SD card... should I leave it in it's packaging until more confirmations come in? I can't afford another one.


----------



## Costello (Apr 20, 2010)

CeePhour said:
			
		

> My package arrived today, order placed on the 11th.
> Decent enough packaging (sent via register airmail).
> M3i Zero arrived DOA.
> 
> ...



who said the taiwan ones are fakes? they are legit and work just fine, they even sell class 4 now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




as for the cards not being pre-flashed, the 1.4 update has some copyrighted code (danny phantom thingy) so I don't know...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol Taiwan does not exist, so the Micro SD must be fake.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm gonna buy something soon. Maby in like 4 days or so, so I have money.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 20, 2010)

It's not hard to flash a card -- I don't see this as a negative -- It's just something to keep in mind if you don't have access to a pre-1.4 DSi or DSL (if you are ordering an AK2i, that is)


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 20, 2010)

CeePhour said:
			
		

> My package arrived today, order placed on the 11th.
> Decent enough packaging (sent via register airmail).
> M3i Zero arrived DOA.
> 
> ...



My first M3i Zero from Gamezway.com arrived that way as well...had to buy a second one just so I could flash the damn things.
Makes me think that M3i Zero is simply an unreliable product more than anything.


----------



## CeePhour (Apr 20, 2010)

The M3i Zero won't flash either.
Using the same microSD card that is in my AK2i (and works perfectly).
Dropped the files onto the microSD card, plugged it into the USB port on my PC, and the red LED stays solid.
My understanding is that this is what happens when the M3i Zero can not detect the SD card...?

It seems that the card I received is just a complete dud.

/shrug

Nice packaging though.


*edit*
My apologies, the microSD card was the problem, M3i was unable to read it, and therefore I couldn't flash it.
Although the card works 100% in a Cyclo, and 5 AK2i's, passes tests, and works perfect no matter how it is formatted, but does not work in an M3iZero. A-data, 4GB, C6.
(Editing original post and subsequent posts in case people read this in the future and get disheartened)


----------



## teusjuh (Apr 21, 2010)

hey got an question about shipment to holland

how long will it take to delivered wih free shipping method ??

1 week?? 10 days ?? 14 days??


----------



## playallday (Apr 21, 2010)

Got mine today.


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks CeePhour for the update, I was surprised you couldn't flash your M3 cause the flashing system is completely independent (just needs USB as power supply) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



glad to hear your M3 is fine!


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 22, 2010)

What is that item you ordered, looks like some sort of sound card...


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, it's the USB virtual surround sound card that shoptemp sells for $2.5


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 22, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> yes, it's the USB virtual surround sound card that shoptemp sells for $2.5


What would you exactly use this for if you do not mind me asking? Also do you have any reviews on the build quality of the one that your received?


----------



## Covarr (Apr 22, 2010)

nycsam786 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plug stereo headphones or a headset into it, it'll sound like surround sound. Great if you're too cheap or don't have enough space for an actual surround sound system. Ideal for movies and video games.

Of course, I haven't gotten the one I ordered yet, so I can't vouch for how well it works.


----------



## CeePhour (Apr 25, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> thanks CeePhour for the update, I was surprised you couldn't flash your M3 cause the flashing system is completely independent (just needs USB as power supply)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's "fine", I think. The SD card works in every other card I try, I opened a brand new card and was able to flash the M3iZero, but when it tries to load into Sakura I have about a 3-second space where I MUST press A for it to load, or the M3 locks up ("M3 Real" logo shows on the bottom screen, if you don't press A in about 3 seconds, the logo moves to the top screen, and it hangs).

I should note, I ordered a(nother) AK2i at the same time that I ordered the M3iZero from ShopTemp, and it is working 100% (and is legit, not a clone).


----------

